# can someone help me urgently??



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my second attempt at ICSI, the first one didn't end in pregnancy, they put back 2 embryos on day 2 that were at 3 cell stage.

I had my egg collection yesterday, they took out 17 eggs, 16 injected and 8 fertilised. The lady who I saw yesterday recommended a 3 day transfer as they'd be a little bit further on, but today when I phoned the lab they said I'd be best with a 2 day transfer.

I held out and I'm scheduled for 3 day so I go back on Saturday but now I'm filled with doubt because I've been told 2 different things. 

What would you recommend is best?? 

Thanks a lot

Sarah x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

likesabath said:


> This is my second attempt at ICSI, the first one didn't end in pregnancy, they put back 2 embryos on day 2 that were at 3 cell stage.
> 
> I had my egg collection yesterday, they took out 17 eggs, 16 injected and 8 fertilised. The lady who I saw yesterday recommended a 3 day transfer as they'd be a little bit further on, but today when I phoned the lab they said I'd be best with a 2 day transfer.
> 
> ...


Hello sarah,

Every clinic has their own policy, but in general we keep a group of embryos out long enough to choose between them, either day 2,3 or to the blastocyst stage.

For a group of 8 embryos a Day 3 transfer rather than day 2 would generally sound very sensible.

Best wishes


----------

